# Converting USA Trains "Mighty Moe" 20-Ton Switcher to Battery



## Phalleran (Jan 13, 2022)

I was thinking of converting a USA Trains "Mighty Moe" 20-Ton switcher to battery power, and I'd like to have everything inside the body. I would like to go with AirWire as I already have two larger locomotives on that system, and noticed that smaller batteries seem to be available. Has anyone converted a Mighty Moe and is it possible without having to use a battery car? Thanks, Pat


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Smallest I ever did was the USAT Nw2. Receiver, decoder, 2700mah lipo. Tight but it all fit. Not so sure it would have gone into a Mighty Moe as I don't have one to compare. Do you need DCC or would motor control be enough?


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Phalleran said:


> I was thinking of converting a USA Trains "Mighty Moe" 20-Ton switcher to battery power, and I'd like to have everything inside the body. I would like to go with AirWire as I already have two larger locomotives on that system, and noticed that smaller batteries seem to be available. Has anyone converted a Mighty Moe and is it possible without having to use a battery car? Thanks, Pat


no but ive seen somebody fit a full battery system into a stainz


----------

